# seattle?



## aname (Jul 6, 2010)

hey looking to meet new people in the western Washington area. Anybody? Very normal, very approachable, mild social anxiety but social anxiety none the less. Looking to meet new people and make connections. I'm a good and decent person. I like anything really. Reach out take a chance. It's worth it.


----------



## Bytheskinofmyteeth (Jul 27, 2011)

*Email*

I sent you one!


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

I dunno I tend to punch everyone I meet in the face.


----------

